# Suche neues Notebook



## FtLx (24. September 2019)

Hallo, mein altes Notebook ist leider kaputtgegangen und ich suche dringend Ersatz für um die 600€. Ed sollte eigentlich ein Notebook sein mit dem ich sowohl an Videos und Präsentationen arbeiten und trotzdem meine Games weiterzocken kann. Ich war eigentlich mitten in AC Syndicate und würde das gerne am neuen Notebook beenden, Forza Horizon 3 und Witcher 2&3 und the Elder Scrolls Online sollten auch gehen. Ein HDMI Anschluss wäre schön. Das Gerät sollte kompakt sein und eine SSD besitzen.


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Hallo, mein altes Notebook ist leider kaputtgegangen und ich suche dringend Ersatz für um die 600€. Ed sollte eigentlich ein Notebook sein mit dem ich sowohl an Videos und Präsentationen arbeiten und trotzdem meine Games weiterzocken kann. Ich war eigentlich mitten in AC Syndicate und würde das gerne am neuen Notebook beenden, Forza Horizon 3 und Witcher 2&3 und the Elder Scrolls Online sollten auch gehen. Ein HDMI Anschluss wäre schön. Das Gerät sollte kompakt sein und eine SSD besitzen.



Das wird sehr schwer, weil die Games nicht ganz ohne sind, obwohl sie nicht die ALLERneuesten sind. Was hattest du denn bisher für einen Grafikchip drin, mit dem die Games noch gut liefen? Soll es 15,6 Zoll groß sein, oder darf es auch größer sein?

Bei MediaMarkt und Saturn gibt es grad Aktionen u.a. mit Notebooks, wo du teils auch 100€ Direktabzug bekommst. Das kann sich durchaus lohnen und günstiger als sonstwo sein, aber viele Exemplare sind halt schon weg, weil es sehr viel Auslauf-Ware ist.


Auf den ersten Blick wäre das hier dann ein Kandidat: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_dell-insprion-15-5580-2486114.html   Nvidia MX150, 256GB SSD, mit Abzug 619€. Hier sind Benchmarks zur MX150: https://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDI...-Specs-der-GT-1030-fuer-Laptops.223528.0.html  => Mit der MX150 läuft The Witcher 3 auf niedrig und 1024x768 Pixeln flüssig, auf mittel bei 1366x768 je nach CPU leicht ruckelnd bis flüssig. Zu Forza Horizon 3 gibt es da keine Werte, aber Forza Horizon 4 läuft flüssig auf niedrigen Details, bei mittleren aber ruckelt es. Bei Assassin's Creeds Origins ist es genau so. In beiden Fällen sind die Auflösungen jeweils wie bei den Witcher 3-Werten.

Was stärkeres als eine MX150 gibt es ansonsten erst ab ca 700€ - nur das hier bei Saturn wäre noch ein Tipp: https://www.saturn.de/de/product/_hp-pavilion-15-ec0305ng-2589970.html   das hat eine GTX 1050 und 512GB SSD, mit Abzug kostet es nur 600€. Die GTX 1050 wäre deutlich schneller als die MX150. Da läuft Witcher 3 selbst in Full-HD auf "hoch" noch flüssig. Aber: Lieferzeit 5 Wochen... wenn du Glück hast, wäre es aber in einem Markt in Deiner Nähe auf Lager. Der Preis wäre ansonsten echt top, du bekommst ne GTX 1050 plus SSD normalerweise nicht unter 699€. Hier zB https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming...h-black-90nr02c2-m03180-a2059167.html?hloc=de


----------



## FtLx (24. September 2019)

Danke! 15,6 Zoll sind perfekt, ich hatte vorher eine GraKa von NVIDIA, irgendwas mit M am Ende der Nummer und die hatte 2GB Speicher. 5 Wochen sind zu lange und der ist bei mir nicht auf Lager.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Danke! 15,6 Zoll sind perfekt, ich hatte vorher eine GraKa von NVIDIA, irgendwas mit M am Ende der Nummer und die hatte 2GB Speicher. 5 Wochen sind zu lange und der ist bei mir nicht auf Lager.



Vielleicht wäre der hier in der Nähe auf Lager: https://www.mediamarkt.de/de/produc...andard feed|&dclid=COH9sIuv7OQCFQlB4AodKYECSA mit Abzug 650€  , aber der Dell für mit Abzug 619€, den ich oben postete, wäre ja noch was günstiger. Die haben eine MX250 bzw. MX150 als Grafikkarte, sind beide sehr ählich. Der Dell hat 5-6 Werktage Lieferzeit.

Bei Amazon gibt es das hier mit ner MX150: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07MC86KGQ

Mit einer AMX RX 560X, die ähnlich stark wäre, gibt es das hier https://geizhals.de/asus-tuf-gaming-fx505dy-bq052-red-matter-90nr01a2-m02180-a1977241.html?hloc=de

Ansonsten gibt es nur schwächere Notebooks bis ca 650€, und erst ab ca 700€ wird es wieder stärker.


----------



## FtLx (25. September 2019)

Leider nicht in meiner Umgebung aber der Asus ist gut. Nur ist die AMD Grafikkarte soo gut weil man mir früher immer nur gesagt hat eine von NVIDIA zu verwenden.


----------



## Herbboy (25. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Leider nicht in meiner Umgebung aber der Asus ist gut. Nur ist die AMD Grafikkarte soo gut weil man mir früher immer nur gesagt hat eine von NVIDIA zu verwenden.


 Das spielt echt keine Rolle, außer Du hast Software, die sehr auf Nvidia abgestimmt ist. Falls das jemand früher mal gesagt hat, dann vlt. wegen des Strombedarfs früher, ansonsten ist es auch bei Desktop-Grafikkarten nie so gewesen, dass man generell AMD oder Nvidia meiden sollte - mit Ausnahme von einzelnen Vorkommnissen, bei denen eine bestimmte Modellreihe "verhunzt" war, was bei beiden mal der Fall war. Ansonsten und sofern der Strombedarf nicht STARK unterschiedlich ist zählt einfach nur: Was kostet die Leistung XY bei AMD, was kostet sie bei Nvidia? Wenn eines günstiger ist, nimmt man halt das. Wenn es keinen Unterschied macht, dann isses wiederum egal  

Die RX 560X ist stärker als eine MX150 oder MX250. Hier einige Benchmarks: https://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-RX-560X-Laptop-GPU.301584.0.html    und wie gesagt: andere Modelle mit ner MX150 oder MX250 bis ca 650€ hab ich keine gefunden, mit stärkeren Karten als den beiden oder einer 560X erst recht nicht. Das geht erst ab 700€ wieder weiter.


----------



## FtLx (26. September 2019)

Hab da noch ne interessante Seite gefunden, was haltet ihr davon?
https://www.one.de/one-gaming-notebooks/?p=1


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne interessante Seite gefunden, was haltet ihr davon?
> https://www.one.de/one-gaming-notebooks/?p=1


 Da kannst du auch mal schauen, die Firma macht halt keine Massenware, aber wenn du da ein passendes findest, wäre es ok. Nur denke ich nicht, dass du da besser bei wegkommst. Das für 600€ mit Windows und der MX250 hat zB eine schwache CPU, ein core i3 kostet dann gute 50€ Aufpreis, und dann bist auch bei guten 650€.


----------



## FtLx (26. September 2019)

Danke, ist mir auch grad aufgefallen das es sich hier leider um einen schlechten Prozessor handelt.


----------



## FtLx (27. September 2019)

Ich hab n 50€ Amazon Gutschein, somit könnte ich für n Notebook von Amazon bis zu 700€ zahlen, was wäre das beste dort?


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Ich hab n 50€ Amazon Gutschein, somit könnte ich für n Notebook von Amazon bis zu 700€ zahlen, was wäre das beste dort?



Für 700€ gibt es auch nichts besseres als welche mit einer MX250 oder so, außer diesem hier; https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07NBYL71F  das kommt aber nicht direkt von Amazon. Das ist das gleiche wie das hier: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/lenovo+ideapad+330+15ich+81fk00ewge?nbb=45c48c

Das hat eine GTX 1050. Alle anderen mit einer GTX 1050 kosten bei Amazon über 700€, mit besseren Karten sowieso.


----------



## FtLx (27. September 2019)

750€ wären noch möglich, wenn es da wirklich was gutes gibt.


----------



## FtLx (27. September 2019)

Acer Aspire 7 (A717-72G-534E) 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll Full-HD IPS matt) Multimedia Laptop (Intel Core i5-8300H, 8 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD + 1.000 GB HDD, GeForce GTX 1050, Win 10 Home) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07MSB25V3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_L6IJDbR1SN6V8

Der wäre was, aber 17,3 Zoll ist halt riesig, passt nicht in nen Rucksack


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Acer Aspire 7 (A717-72G-534E) 43,9 cm (17,3 Zoll Full-HD IPS matt) Multimedia Laptop (Intel Core i5-8300H, 8 GB RAM, 128 GB SSD + 1.000 GB HDD, GeForce GTX 1050, Win 10 Home) schwarz https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07MSB25V3/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_L6IJDbR1SN6V8


 das kostet ja 750€. Aber selbst zu diesem Preis finde ich auch nichts anderes bei Amazon, außer das hier, was aber nicht lieferbar ist: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07D6WLCWL

allerdings, wenn du doch 700€ ausgeben würdest: für 700€ gibt es bei anderen Shops durchaus Alternativen in 15,6 Zoll. 




> Der wäre was, aber 17,3 Zoll ist halt riesig, passt nicht in nen Rucksack


 Sicher? Die neuen 17er sind oft nicht nennenswert größer als "alte" 15er.


----------



## FtLx (27. September 2019)

Ich hatte früher mal einen mit 17,3 Zoll der nicht in meinen Rucksack passte, aber vllt sind sie heute klein genug. Würdest du sagen ich könnte mit dem Acer glücklich werden oder soll ich lieber was anderes suchen?


----------



## FtLx (27. September 2019)

4GB Grafikspeicher hören sich halt gut an, zu dem Prozessor kann ich nicht viel sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher mal einen mit 17,3 Zoll der nicht in meinen Rucksack passte, aber vllt sind sie heute klein genug. Würdest du sagen ich könnte mit dem Acer glücklich werden oder soll ich lieber was anderes suchen?


 Es ist halt das "biligste" denkbare, d.h. vielleicht ist die Qualität drumherum nicht die beste, aber sicher gut genug, sonst würde sich Acer ja Garantiefälle generieren. Aber 15,6 Zoll wäre halt sicherer für das Mitnehmen, und falls du doch 700€ ausgeben kannst, gibt es da auch was mit ner GTX 1050 in anderen Shops:

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/asus+m570dd+e4003t?nbb=45c48c  und https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nts+acer+an515+52+15+fhd+i5+8+8gb+512gb+gtx1050+dos?nbb=45c48c   in beiden Fällen hat die GTX 1050 auch 4GB, und eine SSD haben die auch. Und 15,6 Zoll-.


----------



## FtLx (27. September 2019)

Notebooksbilliger ist halt nicht mein Fall, hatte da schon mal Probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Notebooksbilliger ist halt nicht mein Fall, hatte da schon mal Probleme.


 Du kannst ja mal im Preisvergleich schauen, ob es die auch woanders gibt. Bei Cyberport zB sind die Preise oft ähnlich.


----------



## FtLx (30. September 2019)

Wie ist der hier:

https://www.cyberport.de/gaming/gam...i5-8300h-fullhd-ssd-gtx1050ti-windows-10.html


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Wie ist der hier:
> 
> https://www.cyberport.de/gaming/gam...i5-8300h-fullhd-ssd-gtx1050ti-windows-10.html


Der sieht ganz gut aus, er hat halt keine reine SSD, sondern wohl einen SSD+HDD-Hybrid


----------



## FtLx (30. September 2019)

Wenn die schneller als ne normale HDD ist reicht mir das.


----------



## Huxtrax (1. Oktober 2019)

ach ich bin ja hart am überlegen, ob ich mir das Notebook hole, das gerade bei Lidl im Angebot ist.
Aber auch nur noch bis 5.10. - die Specs sind eigentlich ganz gut und reichen meinen Ansprüchen, zocken will ich damit gar nicht, aber mal gelegentlich PS benutzen und hauptsächlich Filme unterwegs schauen. 
https://www.kimbino.de/lidl/
Der Preis ist halt für ein neues Ding echt super, gerade mit Touchscreen .
Was meint ihr, gibt es noch bessere Angebote für unter 500€, obwohl ich nichtmal weiß, ob ich den touchscreen auch wirklich brauchen werde... ach die qual der wahl


----------



## FtLx (1. Oktober 2019)

Ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert nen Kühler dazu zu kaufen, wenn ja welchen?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert nen Kühler dazu zu kaufen, wenn ja welchen?


 nur wenn das Notebook Dir später zu laut ist oder wegen Hitze runtertaktet.

Beim Link sind etliche Prospekte, auch mehrere von Lidl. Und bei Lidl hab ich auf die schnelle nur 2 Notebooks mit Intel-Grafik gefunden, die taugen für Gaming natürlich nix, oder eines für direkt 950€...  Nenn mal die Daten von dem, das du meinst.


----------



## Loosa (1. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der sieht ganz gut aus, er hat halt keine reine SSD, sondern wohl einen SSD+HDD-Hybrid



Dafür halt auch 1TB Speicher zum guten Preis.

Mit Hybrid hatte ich, zumindest unter MacOS, eigentlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da kann man separate SSD und HDD  zu einem Hybrid schalten. Nicht so schnell wie eine reine SSD, aber halt auch viel größer. Und das mit viel Zugriff (System) landet ja eher im schnelleren Bereich. Wie die neueren, fertig zu kaufenden Hybride aussehen weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## FtLx (3. Oktober 2019)

Sind 90 Grad CPU Temperatur beim zocken viel zu hoch?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Oktober 2019)

FtLx schrieb:


> Sind 90 Grad CPU Temperatur beim zocken viel zu hoch?


 Bei einem Desktop-PC ja, bei einem Notebook kann es ok sein, hängt davon ab.

Gefährlich ist es aber nicht, die modernen PCs/Laptops würden rechtzeitig runtertakten oder abschalten, wenn es kritisch wird.


----------

